# Double Dazzle UK



## *Modern~Miss* (Apr 22, 2009)

hey peeps, any idea if we are getting this collection on the website rather than it being an exclusive to a department store?? Hope so, can't wait to stock up on dazzleglass - loves it woop! x


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 22, 2009)

7th of may. it will be online too


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 22, 2009)

They're gonna be perm (bare the LE ones), so def on the website.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 23, 2009)

yay can't wait to pick me up some Goldyrocks!!


----------



## *Modern~Miss* (Apr 25, 2009)

woooooo hoooooo!! thankfully! i was wondering when they were going to be made perm, they sell like hot cakes


----------

